# Carrera Intercity



## PaulM (30 May 2018)

Just thought I'd post something without "Brompton" in the subject. 20% discount Halfords on-line, finding them in-store so I can use my cycling UK discount is another matter. Any riders of this here?


----------



## PaulM (3 Jun 2018)

Nobody ridden one? I ventured to another Halfords store yesterday but they didn't have one either. Had a look at the Raleigh Evo 2 at £200. Heavy and doesn't have a cartridge BB. Look in Decatholon at the folders but not impressed.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2018)

PaulM said:


> Just thought I'd post something without "Brompton" in the subject. 20% discount Halfords on-line, finding them in-store so I can use my cycling UK discount is another matter. Any riders of this here?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/there-are-other-folders-out-there.170003/#post-3405172


----------



## Nibor (5 Jun 2018)

PaulM said:


> Just thought I'd post something without "Brompton" in the subject. 20% discount Halfords on-line, finding them in-store so I can use my cycling UK discount is another matter. Any riders of this here?


Saw one at Halfords Burnley and thought they were cheap enough


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2018)

I recently sold two mint used Intercity folders for £300 the pair. We just weren't using them.


----------



## PaulM (5 Jun 2018)

Damn, missed them. Someone got a good deal.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2018)

PaulM said:


> Damn, missed them. Someone got a good deal.


I advertised them on this site but got no takers. 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/folding-bikes-for-sale.229824/#post-5130374
Sold them through Gumtree in the end.


----------



## PaulM (10 Jun 2018)

Found a shop with one in stock but no 20% discount. I took a close look anyway but wasn't overly impressed. Think I'd prefer a used Tern.


----------

